# 2016 Haunted Mansion (Disney-esque and beyond)



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I decided to use some old tapestry thrift store pillows and some fabric paint to create covers for my existing pillows. I unstuffed them and then started painting. The red got a skull - love how the pattern off the pillow create 'cracks' in the skull. The matching green set (scored for $1.50 each) got Classic Haunted Mansion details - Tomb Sweet Tomb and Welcome Foolish Mortals (see image previous post.) I have big plans taking up most of the the wall space, so having pillows instead of signs will work better.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the biggest projects that I came up with is partially under way. I want a haunted art wall. My inspiration is a blend of the walls at Hogwarts and this photo from Rogers Gardens (not sure what year):







I plan on a mix of artwork though - paintings both landscape and portrait, lenticulars, silhouettes, framed 3D sculpture, etc. Of course portraits of some of the HM ghosts will be included to tie it back into the HM overall theme. Kind of like these:







I already made a HM ghost portrait for Sakigirl in a previous reaper so I have the technique figured out pretty well. Here's that one;







Now to make a second copy for myself! Lol


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Additionally, I have always had addons that spookify our standard wall art - magnetic attachments, parchment overlays, or sticky backed elements. So those will transition into the wall to help with the overflowing feeling that I am going for. 
There will also be mirrors - some aged and fogged, some with ghosts trapped inside- included information the art wall. I've collected so many frames and mirrors that now it's just time to start filling them!







To add variety of shape while keeping the cost down, I've been collecting cheap lightweight metal and plastic trays for <$1 at the thrift store. With the borders painted black, they will become interesting frames for whatever I place in the center.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

This landscape was a roadside rescue and has now been altered to fit with the creepy feel I was looking for.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am excited to watch this thread! Great start.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so on board! I LOVE it all!!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

So when Pinterest sends you a 'boards you might like' email and your own board is the 2nd one on the email does that mean your Haunted Mansion board has cornered the market?!?! Rotflmao!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I know!! I never quite got that. Congrats you have the golden globe pinterest award MC


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Starting to get my collection of busts together. These are smaller - 9" for the girl/boy and under 6" for Mozart. I plan to make pedestals to give them more impact. 
I wanted something different than plain grey or beige so I did a pale tobins egg blue with a wash of lavender. Inspired by images of Disney ghosts.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Frames repainted and ready for artwork. The matching rounds with extra scroll work accents have weird centers because they were solid plastic with raised flowers in middle, I jigsawed the flowers out and will be gluing in a new backboard over the hole. Thinking about a boney hand reaching out of one and maybe a 3D skull or eye in other. Open to suggestions.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How about something like this:: you could even make it GID....http://www.ehow.com/how_12340607_di...content=freestyle&utm_campaign=halloween&pp=1


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> How about something like this:: you could even make it GID....http://www.ehow.com/how_12340607_di...content=freestyle&utm_campaign=halloween&pp=1


Yes! That one is on the list already. But am trying to decide if a regular face or a skull would be better.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I always make over my regular artwork with removable non damaging extras. In the past this guy (I call him 'The Miner') has had vampire teeth with blood and red eyes painted on the glass just scrape off after Halloween, lol. 







This year I decided that he would go Disney ghostly. So I taped a piece of tracing paper over him and loosely colored over him in a few shades of pearlescent paint. Some black scribbles to fine tune and his ghostly face is ready to go when the time comes. I like how the original adds extra shadows from behind the tracing paper too.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

You have some great ideas. I can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

***IDEAS NEEDED***
We have a great room concept home. Our kitchen has white cabinets (which I love the rest of the year) and with the open concept it is on display no matter where you are. Normally I have a collection of 3D spider stickers and things that creep it up for Halloween. I've also done creepy cloth over them...but neither is Haunted Mansion enough! 
So I need ideas... Short of replacement doors what can I do that would help blend them with the dark over the top elegant style that is Haunted Mansion. I even thought of foam core board gals fronts but that's a lot of doors and I don't have time to waste.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what about if you did something like this you could get some of the black foam sheets at dollor tree cut them to fit your doors and find a cool fabric and attach it to the sheets then to your doors with some double side take or something that easy to take off


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Or patterned contact paper cut to size. Or Paint them yourself. If you apply contact paper, and take it off, and apply it again, it won't stick on there forever. I used clear contact paper painted in toxic green and brown and some monster mud thrown in and then cut in big drips and applied to upper walls like a border of ooze.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

For your cabinet doors I suggest Wicked Wood by Scene Setters. It's meant to be wall decor but you could cut the panels out to fit your cabinet doors. It would be a lot of work due to all the measuring and cutting, and as these things only look good when hung taut and in low lighting, but it would make a good impact. We use it in our entry and dining room:

















I look forward to following your thread. HM is always my decor inspiration!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Love all 3 ideas. Leaning towards a combo of Saki & MatrixMoms so far BUT love love love that scene setter and it I'll be perfect for another spot!!! So thank you Hex Me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Rubber cement might work to hold things up there. It is easy to remove and should be so on the wood, too, I think.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I love the tin trays turned into frames idea, and I especially like your artwork piece with the skeleton hanging from the tree. I do a "family portrait" wall in our house at Halloween with a lot of lenticulars & spooky family photos, but I'd like to incorporate some scary art pieces that aren't necessarily people as well. Your example gives me inspiration to look for some smaller landscape items that I could add that kind of look to, so thanks!

I'm not nearly the Haunted Mansion expert like many of you, so bear with me as I try to describe what I'd try to do to my kitchen cabinets in your situation. I might buy some painter's drop cloths from a home store (or even cheap shower curtains) and try my hand at painting a faux library scene. You could suspend the curtain from the tops of the cabinets & have it hang all the way down, or cut it to fit the top cabinets, then leave it open where your counters are so that you could put displays or food on the counter. You could paint another faux facade for the bottom cabinets if you wanted. If you didn't want your counter backsplash to show, you could cut foamboard to fit and attach it to the backsplash temporarily. 

Basically paint the drop cloth to look similar to this:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/153474299773083902/

and then use fabric curtains along the top & side to give it depth. 

If you want to hang things on your cabinets - fabric, a wreath or frame don't overlook this easy trick with an adhesive hook - 
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/hang-a-wreath-on-a-cabinet-doo-161712


----------



## robotmom (Aug 23, 2015)

I love this! My every day décor of my house is intentionally very haunted mansion-esque. I ve been thinking of this years theme incorporating that and adding a little dark side of Disney. I look forward to seeing more of what yiu come up with, especially the doom buggies!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

As many of said already... I LOVE everything you are working on. I am an absolute sucker for the old school haunted mansion/home themes so I cannot wait to see your finished pictures with everything. Great work!


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

Ditto everyone...what a great idea! I hope to do a Haunt in the future themed Haunted Mansion...I love your ideas and i can't wait to see what all you come up with! Keep us posted


----------



## Scavenger Eye Studios (Jul 3, 2016)

This is all wonderful! My brother and I are doing a gallery as part of our haunted attraction. We want it to be kid friendly too. Thanks for sharing MC HauntDreams. Very inspirational!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

How did the stretching wall posters come out? Did you frame them yet?


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

So cool and exciting! Cant wait to see how it turns out, for a decorating novice like myself I love seeing your ideas - I'm the worst do it yourselfer.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry I'm behind on updates. Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I haven't framed the portraits yet, Celipops. I was figuring out my plan first. 
I will be posting more very soon as we have decided to go ahead and start decorating inside NOW! Work on it and put it up as it were. Haha. 

For now I will share my latest find. The dress for my haunted bride! $10 at a new Goodwill grand opening today. They actually had a huge section set up for decor and items good for costumes. They hacked it a bit and I will be adjusting it since I want more tatters and disintegrated than cuts. But I can see it will be beautiful... ly ghostly.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Such a great thread! Loving your progress!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

A couple projects to share... First up those 3 dimensional plastic frames from DT. (The ones with mirrored skull images in them.) I have two frames refinished in a tarnished silver look to work better in my haunted art wall. Have a couple ideas for what to fill them with... But here's they are so far. 








My new standing candlabra is almost assembled, but at the last minute Mike decided he wanted it wired to plug in!!! So he's sitting in the living room doing that now. Hope to be able to paint it tomorrow and start webbing it tomorrow night.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The candelabra has been the easy project that had everything go wrong. &#55357;&#56865; At one point it fell apart because spray paint touched it! It's finally in one solid piece and I should have progress picks on Monday. 

For now I have the results of one of my insane ideas. IMO a Haunted Mansion has wallpaper! If not the classic purple/black monster damask, there's the stripes on the stretching room, plus many more. I didn't want wallpaper year round though or the cost. What if I used ribbon tacked to the wall to make fake wallpaper??? Insane right? So I started searching but had trouble finding ribbon that I liked without breaking my budget. 
Then today we found the 6" wide rolls of spider web tulle at Michaels!!!! 
Our living room has 3 walls and 2 got this effect. The 3rd wall is window and tall furniture. 
The before:








The exciting after with a couple of items as start of the Haunted art wall that's going up:







Love it so so so much!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I cannot believe how simple and effective having the ribbon on the wall ... omg ... I absolutely think that is a fantastic way to change the room and it is simple. Love it! I will definite be using that ... thanks


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

More background elements are coming in. The roadside-rescued secretary that I have had hidden and waiting. The fancy window trimmings that I created from thrift store pieces and creepy cloth. Here is a before of the 3rd wall of the living room:







And here is the progress so far:







The shelves aren't set and lots more to come but the room already looks so different!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The standing candelabra is still a work in progress but we did get our thrifted chandelier for the entryway up. Kept the dark aged brass finish because it seemed so Haunted Mansion and added some creepy cloth so far.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

My standing candelabra is STILL giving me fits... So here's an update on a different light fixture. 
Our dining room light is a folded white plastic ball that we normally turn into a spiders nest- 








But the Mansion needs something different. My chandeliers are going in other spots so I wanted something for over the table. I found this wood hoop (thicker than an embroidery hoop, not sure what it was originally) and added a junk lamp shade and a few dashes of dollar tree! The pvc candles are still in process but I love it so far. 








I'll post my steps separately.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks incredible, can't wait to see it with the candles


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The junk shade covers the standard bulb from our year round lightfixture. Then we screwed a hook into the ceiling to support my new candelabra. 

Took the hoop which was turquoise and glitter and sprayed it black. Then I measured 5 equal points and attached the candle cups. (Recognize them? They are the fancy bases to the skull trophy! So the bases get used here and I have the skulls for another project... Sugar skulls perhaps?)








To attach my new candle supports I got glued them and then drilled 2 holes each to add a zip tie for extra security. 








Added 5 lengths of DT plastic chain at the point halfway between each two candle supports. I just zip tied them to the hoop. 








Then I got someone taller to help me hang it from the hook in the ceiling. Used hot glue to add DT skulls (the bigger ones) to the hoop at the bottom of each chain. 















Final step for tonight was draping with a piece of grey creepy cloth and tattering it!
PVC candles will get completed tomorrow. 
*I am going to go back and age the skulls some.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, k now that was clever ripping those apart!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it ALL!!! I wish I had your artistic ability. I love seeing your transform things with your art.
Printed out portraits are great and time saving (and for those of us who can't)... but you could definitely rock painting your own. I would LOVE to see that. If you are doing this theme again, you should totally go for it.
Fabulous job. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The first (and largest) of my hitchhiking ghost portraits for the haunted art wall. It's 24" tall. The frame is a black painted embroidery hoop that I picked up for a couple of bucks. Plan on using a black plastic bat as a top detail and it will cover the tightening parts. &#55357;&#56841;
It's hard to tell in the photo but it's painted in layers of pearlized white, pale blue, turquoise, and lavender. So it's ghostly and misty in person.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Darn sideways photos. Here is another -hopefully the right way. &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg love love love him....


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm multitasking today. These are my holdback a for my window treatments. Only bought supplies for 1 pair as I can walk to a Dollar Tree so I wanted to make sure they would work first. They are coming together well. Black rubber bat and a glow in the dark necklace for the chain. Painted necklace black. Then rubnbuff'd them both bronze. Finally some green metallic patina on the bats. 
Here's picks so far. Will post finished once dry enough to hang!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Here it is. I love it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Your bat curtain ties turned out fantastic!!! I love them too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay...just stop it!!!! U r making this look too easy


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Finished!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> Okay...just stop it!!!! U r making this look too easy


Haha, thank you. I feel like I was at a standstill for a while and it's just now starting to come together again.... So glad it looks easy from there!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

progress photos. His traveling companions are coming. These are smaller - which I think will add interest. 





















Took it from two directions to try to show the shimmer. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Upside down now? Really?!? Ugh.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Finished!
> View attachment 318089


I love this SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

MC HauntDreams said:


> progress photos. His traveling companions are coming. These are smaller - which I think will add interest.
> View attachment 318281
> 
> View attachment 318289
> ...


I'm dying here. These are FANTASTIC!!!!
Oh please please tell me you will do your own stretching portraits! I love your style.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

MC, you are KILLING it!!! Love this thread, all of the ideas. I'm extremely in love with the bat curtain tie-backs


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Hilda, At this point I have a list of other things to focus on, so I plan to use the wonderful prints that Celipops provided me in Secret Reaper. I will be having fun with framing them however. Hand painting the hitchhikers was more important to me because they have been my long time favorites. 
Glad everyone is liking these versions as much as I do.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

You've done some fantastic work here! I wish i had some of your artistic talent. Did you have any issue getting the paint to stick to your rubber bats? I spray painted that same bat last year with silver spray paint that's supposed to work on plastic, bit it's like it never dried. I want to do more of them this year but need to find a suitable paint.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Tavisteam said:


> You've done some fantastic work here! I wish i had some of your artistic talent. Did you have any issue getting the paint to stick to your rubber bats? I spray painted that same bat last year with silver spray paint that's supposed to work on plastic, bit it's like it never dried. I want to do more of them this year but need to find a suitable paint.


The rubnbuff does NOT create the non-drying issue. Now I do have that problem on another piece I've been working on... And I should have known better because Hilda had an issue a couple of years ago on ants! Basically if it's hard plastic, you can spray it. If it's flexible soft plastic, you can't but rubnbuff or brushing should still work. The art piece I am having issues on is a mix of the 2 types. So I am trying to figure out what to do to fix it since I want to keep it. It's my replication of a piece we've probably all seen on Pinterest.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Phineas and Gus are ready to join Ezra on their hitchhiking adventure. 









I also have a plan to fix the sticky art. Gonna try dusting it with flour! And hopefully that will set it enough to finish it with a non-spray topcoat! Cross your fingers!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Mirror mirror. My Malificent Mirror (that's what I call it in my head, lol) is up and I dug out the 3 candle sconces for either side! Once they get a lavender glaze and bronze highlights to match the mirror, they will look like they were made to be together!!! Now, which tote were those candles in....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks perfect!!!! Love your ribbon wallpaper too


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Another refabricated art piece tonight... I loved the aged floral but it needed to be creepier. Here is the image just as I got started. 








And here it is in its new more Halloween appropriate interpretation-







The flower centers are filled with teeth, eyes, skulls, and bats. A border of spider webs and a 3D skeleton hand to hold the bouquet.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I didn't change much on this just some lightening and darkening really. MatrixMom gifted me with this wonderful lady. (Thank you again!) I washed the frame with black and then touched it with silver to keep it aged but less vivid gold. I darkened most of the image with washes of grey and black. Then I lightened her skin for that undead pallor (no sparkly vampires here!), some red on her flowers and finally two tiny fangs peeking from her smile. 
Before







After















It looks like big changes but it wasn't. I think it's the lightings of the before/after.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Like I did NOT change her dress except for shadows at edges. The main color is the same in both photos. :/


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

So we had to emergency substitute chaperone a BoyScout camping trip this weekend. It seriously waylaid our progress. Ugh. 
I do have this project finished and ready to share. 
A Micheals creepy hand plus one of these resin plaques







Have turned into this








I think I'm going to find a gothic locket or something to dangle from the fingers. I cut the raised flower centers out of the plaque. Then finished it with my new favorite black-washed-with-metallic-lavender-and-highlighted-brass finish. A circle of mdf cut to cover the hole. Gave the hand a manicure and new polish. Used many seasons of watching FaceOff to repaint the hand. Then pre drilled and then put a screw thru the mdf and into the back of the hand. Stretched the fabric sleeve to cover mdf and hot glued in place in plaque. Done. 

Here are some extra pics of the skin paint job. Thank you FaceOff. Lol
Before-







After-






















The other one will be 3D too but not a hand.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!!! And t love the addition of the locket!!!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is the 2nd of those original gold resin plaques. Mike wanted a 'grey brown' for the skin so I decided to add 'scales' in iridescent rainbow to add some pop. 




I know wall hangings with eyes have been around but I wanted a follow me eye. I think they add something. 
I can post steps if people want.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

So my father figures out a brilliant solution to the spray paint not curing on certain types of rubbery plastic issue. Since it was happenings to me on a piece that needed to be white - FLOUR! So I respected the areas that still showed color and then let dry as much as possible. Sifted flour over it and let set. Then use a wide soft paint brush to remove excess. Still decent texture, no longer gummy, and matte white is fine for this piece. 
Here is the finished. 







The Pinterest inspiration








I know mine is a simpler frame. But mine only cost me $8 for a thrift frame and Dollar Tree supplies and I have parts left over for other projects.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

What a great idea! Do you need to apply a sealer on top, or will the paint keep insects from being attracted to the flour?



MC HauntDreams said:


> So my father figures out a brilliant solution to the spray paint not curing on certain types of rubbery plastic issue. Since it was happenings to me on a piece that needed to be white - FLOUR! So I respected the areas that still showed color and then let dry as much as possible. Sifted flour over it and let set. Then use a wide soft paint brush to remove excess. Still decent texture, no longer gummy, and matte white is fine for this piece.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure yet. May just store it in a plastic bag to seal it up!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay so I need to get progress photos up... but I thought I would share my FB fail with you all. Our city has a few spots that are the primary "candy zones" and we aren't in them... so last year I started using FB to drum up attention. This year I created a permanent page and starting mid September I try to post at least once per day to keep interest up. Sunday I posted something that was supposed to be funny, but when I checked FB I had a serious reply!!! ooops. Here is a screen shot with the name blacked out to protect her dignity.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

If you cant read it (darn online resolution), it says:

ORIGINAL POST "NOW HIRING Intervieing for staff positions is ongoing... Need a HEAD bartender, someone good with a BROOM, and justa few to lend a HAND. To apply please telegraph your resume to SPOOKY ALLEY, Attn: Ghost Host."

REPLY "Can you please inbox me your" "Number for the bar position."

MY REPLY "The Ghost Host apologizes for any confusion. Like any Haunted Mansion, the staff is all deceased. Living persons need not apply."

I feel BAD for the person. Yes first reaction was lmao, but then I felt bad. I deleted her comments after responding, again to respect her dignity. Ok it will still be funny as heck, behind the scenes with all of you! omg!!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Decided I needed a brick wall to put a Haunted Mansion sign (still to be made) on. I didn't find scene setters that I liked. So I made my own. Dollar Tree roll of brown paper cut to size and hung. A kitchen sponge cut to size and craft paint to make the brick pattern. Tip : for faster progress, do paint with a friend and use 2 sponges.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The finished wall. $3 of fabulousness.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh. ...that looks fabulous!!!!! I'm needing to buy castle wall setters and this kinda has me rethinking it (I say kinda as I know this had to b time consuming)


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> Ohmygosh. ...that looks fabulous!!!!! I'm needing to buy castle wall setters and this kinda has me rethinking it (I say kinda as I know this had to b time consuming)


Actually it wasn't too bad it took me about 2 hours but some of that was my fault! Extra hands could help speed the process - both while you roll out the paper (my new wall paint is apparently tape resistant! Lol) and to speed the painting. If you do it, be sure to wet the sponge first otherwise it wants to hold on to the paint and you can usually press the sponge 4 times before reloading. 
Castle would be easier because the block would be much bigger. If I did castle, I'd get the black paper roll from the hardware store. Think it's like $15 per roll. That way the grout lines are already the right color and a mix of greys plus some occasional olive green tinge would create the blocks. 
Actually I have an outdoor area (under porch cover) that I always wanted to add castle wall to but couldn't make it work out of the styrofoam panels we made for the most of our house. I may do exactly this for that section. Thanks for making me think about it!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

MC HauntDreams said:


> So my father figures out a brilliant solution to the spray paint not curing on certain types of rubbery plastic issue. Since it was happenings to me on a piece that needed to be white - FLOUR! So I respected the areas that still showed color and then let dry as much as possible. Sifted flour over it and let set. Then use a wide soft paint brush to remove excess. Still decent texture, no longer gummy, and matte white is fine for this piece.
> Here is the finished.
> View attachment 332337
> 
> ...


Love this!! So you sprayed it then sifted flour on it?? Genius. Great idea to get all those little "junky hallow stuff" we have lying around new life!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm turning our large wall clock into our version of the Haunted Mansion's clock. WIP














Rain has to stop before I can spray paint it. It will have the pendulum too.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

MC HauntDreams said:


> I'm turning our large wall clock into our version of the Haunted Mansion's clock. WIP
> View attachment 340945
> 
> View attachment 340953
> ...


Can't wait to see the completed clock! Looks amazing thus far.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I love this, such a great idea! I may try to get one made before our party. Nice work!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

This is all so amazing and inspiring!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Trying to balance inside and outside prep now. So it's a bit chaotic. 
Here is the update on the clock -pendulum still to do tomorrow. 








I also painted my version of Mr. Gracey's changing portrait. It's 48" tall and faces the clock. 







A few details left on the curtain surround - like covering my duct tape gather. Lol.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg love love love your clock and portrait. ...I truly cannot wait to see staging pics, you have done a beautiful job


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Finishing up the last of the pictures for the Haunted Art wall. Hoping to install them all tonight!!! ***eek***







Now darkened and a GITD sea monster added.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Finished hanging the haunted art wall last night. 5 pieces still didn't make it and will get used elsewhere. 
This was such a big project that my great room feels cleaner and I feel much farther along now. Lol


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Finished hanging the haunted art wall last night. 5 pieces still didn't make it and will get used elsewhere.
> This was such a big project that my great room feels cleaner and I feel much farther along now. Lol
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=349273&d=1475929655"]
> 
> ...



Wow that really looks awesome ! I can't imagine how much time
Went into the whole Project !


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

The clock got its pendulum. 








And scenes are starting to be set... Still need to add dust and spider webbing.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the big reveal. Some fantastic crafting going on here!


----------

